# Bittorrent crashes



## Xenetos (Nov 26, 2007)

Please help the program keeps on chrashing then automatically starts up this happens every min or 2


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we do not offer support for p2p
please read the forum rules
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

